# Do I need to replace minerals lost in Sweat everyday ?



## iendicott (2 Feb 2011)

Hi all,

A simple question really. I cycle to work every morning at a brisk pace and end up sweating allot due the amount of effort, I have noticed lately my Jacket have salt marks on the cuff.

Now I don't take any special drinks as the run is fairly short but I do when I go out at the weekend on club runs. I noticed as the week gets on I get more fatigued, I am attributing this to working all week but I am losing mineral from my sweat that I a not replacing ?

Is it possible I need to take supplements to replace lost minerals as I don't tend to add additional salt on my food ?

I do eat at least 1 Banana a day to keep my Potassium levels up though.

If I do need additional suppliments can anyone suggest some ?

Thanks Ivan


----------



## Fiona N (2 Feb 2011)

Short answer - no


----------



## palinurus (2 Feb 2011)

By eating and drinking normally usually.

As for the fatigue: do you tend to commute at pretty much the same, relatively brisk, pace each day? if so try taking it easy a few days- still ride, just slower.


----------



## iendicott (2 Feb 2011)

Cheers guys.

Palinurus,

Yes I try and knock time of my commutte every morning, doesn't always happen though, maybe I should just take it easy tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Norm (2 Feb 2011)

How long do you ride for each way? 

If you mean 5 minutes by "fairly short", then you probably don't need to supplement. If you mean 45 minutes, though, then you might want to at least check your diet covers the minerals you'll be losing through sweating. 

On the other hand, tablets or powders are pretty easy to mix and not immensely expensive (under 30p per 1/2 litre), it might be worth trying them for a couple of weeks. I think I paid £7 for 20, I sometimes take 1/2 tablet in 500ml when I get to work and again when I get home if I'm feeling a little more pooped than usual.


----------



## iendicott (3 Feb 2011)

Hi Norm,

It's a 7 miles journey each way which doesn't sound alot but it takes me about 22 minutes on a heavy hybrid.


----------



## palinurus (3 Feb 2011)

iendicott said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Palinurus,
> 
> Yes I try and knock time of my commutte every morning, doesn't always happen though, maybe I should just take it easy tomorrow and Friday.



Intersperse fast commutes with some easy ones (these are your active recovery days). Not only will you be less tired, after a while you'll probably see a bigger improvement in your speed on your fast days.


----------



## Norm (3 Feb 2011)

iendicott said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> It's a 7 miles journey each way which doesn't sound alot but it takes me about 22 minutes on a heavy hybrid.


I'd be happy doing anything close to that speed. My 10 miles is 35-40 minutes on a rigid MTB.

I reckon 45 mins exercise a day is close to the sort of level where you might benefit from supplements. Have a go, spend £7 & see if it does after 2 weeks.


----------



## Moodyman (3 Feb 2011)

Mine commute is 12 miles one way with 600 feet of climbing one way and 800 the other - Takes me 50-60 minutes depending on the direction.

I don't take any supplements in winter, but in Summer I add a little salt to my water/ orange squash.

It's normal to feel tired by the Thurs/Friday. I'm as fit as a fiddle on Monday morning though.

It's hard not to ride hard, but sometimes, you've just got to tell yourself to take it easy.


----------



## henshaw11 (3 Feb 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Short answer - no



Err...I wouldn't entirely discount it:
http://cyclingnutrit...teoporosis.html
- Chris Boardman retired due to osteoporosis

I don't do anything like that sort of mileage, and I'm certainly not an endurance athlete. My commute - when I'm doing it - has varied between 9 and 12+ miles each way for the last 13 years. The OH and myself had a heel bone density scan last year as part of a nationwide health survey - hers was normal, mine indicated borderline osteoporosis/osteopenia, taken within minutes of each other on the same machine (so I'd be surprised there's an equipment or procedural measurement error). It could be a localised issue - the proper measurement's taken at the hip/lower spine - and I've seen my GP about it, but because I'm not in a risk group he won't refer me. So it looks like I'll have to pay for it myself - not a fortune, about 100 quid, but probably plus the same for a consultant to give me the results, I suspect - tho' I've since found that Boots do 'em up in Nottingham/Milton Keynes.

I've been one down on the the testical front for the last 16 or 17 yrs which made him sit up a little - but blood tests haven't shown up anything so far out that it's changed his opinion. My bone density really shouldn't have started dropping yet - I'm 47. I don't run - the knees don't allow it, but I've been doing free/machines weights for the last 10 years or so (less so in the last 5), I don't avoid diary but don't drink lots of milk, and I don't eat loads of animal protein.
Funny thing is, some years ago I came across an article in New Scientist - looking at why there's a far higher incidence of hip fractures/osteporosis in the west - increased levels of animal protein and hard cheese consumption having a leaching effect on the body's calcium level.


----------



## iendicott (4 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys,

Palinurus I could try that, a little like interval training I suppose.

Norm I could give it a go I have nothing to loose and over 2 weeks that should give me a good baseline and changes.

Moodyman, I can try added a pinch of salt in my drink at work, I just have to go and get some squash as salt water is Yuk ! I know what you mean about riding slow, it can be hard especially if I see someone ahead I ususally chase them down, make the ride less boring.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2011)

iendicott said:


> ...Palinurus I could try that, a little like interval training I suppose...
> 
> ... if I see someone ahead I ususally chase them down, make the ride less boring....



That's the idea.

I find it difficult to overcome the urge to chase down other cyclists too.


----------

